# How much do YOU burn?



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2004)

This site while not specifically geared towards specific sports i.e. MA may help one to determine the amount of calories burned during an average day of one's err, average activities. 
If you can approximate the amount of energy expended during any MA related activity; training, work-out, sparring, whatever! then you can factor that into the table given. 
It sez that for me I burn a little over 3K calories a day ... it notes that 3500 calories burned equal one pound of weight loss. Hmmm. No wonder I don't put on any weight...no matter how much I eat, that and my personal metabolic rate is higher than normal. Good for me I guess.  :idunno: 

Check it out.
http://stevenscreek.com/goodies/calories.shtml


----------



## moving target (Mar 14, 2004)

That's a cool page. But I think people's bodys process energy a little diffrent than just every extra 3500 calories = 1 pound of fat. I mean I could go a month eating a quart of icecream a day and not gain any weight. I mean right now I don't see how I could average more than 4000 calories a day, yet I eaily consume 5000 a day but don't gain weight.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

Gee, I put in about 2 hrs. a day in exercise between TKD and walks with my dog and I burned a little less than 3000.  No wonder I have to diet all the time, at least be careful what I eat.  It doesn't differentiate activities though. Don't know that to factor it in. 

I know another site:

http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index_burn.html

I hope that works still. TW


----------

